
Softbank-Backed Brain Corp Expands Its Robot “Brain” to Autonomous Delivery - erodr015
https://www.forbes.com/sites/amyfeldman/2019/04/02/softbank-backed-brain-corp-launches-delivery-robot-software-in-expansion-beyond-floor-cleaning/#53ec8d66163c
======
krunaal
This is great. Mankind can use their time on real stuff with bots helping do
such tasks.

~~~
erodr015
Exactly! More quality time for people. And with an aging population and
shortage of service workers, robots will help improve our lives.

